# Suche: Siemens Step5 V7.23 HF1



## ANo (19 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach der letzten Version von Step 5.
Falls die jemand los werden möchte bitte per PN benachrichtigen.


----------



## AlterEgo (23 August 2009)

hallo..
wäre auch an einer step 5 software interessiert, muss auch nicht die neueste sein.
danke..


----------



## JUNA (1 September 2009)

Hallo,
Version 7.2x reicht dabei aus, das Update auf 7.23 bzw. den HF1 kann man bei Siemens 
http://support.automation.siemens.com kostenlos runterladen. (Nach jedem Update braucht der Rechner einen Neustart)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&foldersopen0=-263-237-186-185-184-&nodeid0=4000024〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805348&basisview=4000003&viewLevel=6&wttree=cs&treeLang=de

Jürgen


----------

